# [Reseau] Savoir ou suis-je (chez moi ? au boulot ?)

## gbetous

Bonjour,

Avec mon eeePC je me connecte :

- chez moi

- au boulot

- ailleurs

et ça :

- en ethernet

- en wifi

Je voudrais lancer des opérations automatiquement selon les cas (mount, lancements de synergy, rsync etc.). J'avoue que je ne sais pas par quel bout commencer : dans quels scripts je peux insérer mes actions, comment m'y prendre pour déceler dans quel reseau je suis etc...

Merci pour vos idées !

----------

## pititjo

Comment te connectes-tu à internet ? Network Manager ? WPA supplicant ?

----------

## geekounet

Tu peux par exemple faire ces actions directement dans le /etc/conf.d/net avec les fonctions postup() et postdown(), suffit de tester l'essid du réseau courant et t'agis ensuite en fonction  :Smile: 

----------

## gbetous

pour me connecter, j'utilise le network manager de KDE.

pas mal le test de l'essid, ok pour le wifi.

mais si je me connecte en filaire ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mais si je me connecte en filaire ?

 

Si l'espace d'adressage est différent (10.x.x.x ou 192.x.x.x truc du genre) c'est bon non?

----------

## CryoGen

Test sur l'adresse MAC de la gateway ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Une option passée au boot via une entrée dans GRUB ? Et ainsi activer un runlevel "at home" "at work" "in the galaxy" ?

----------

## loopx

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-422049-highlight-.html

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *loopx wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-422049-highlight-.html
> 
> 

 

Ton script n'a pas l'air de détecter tout seul où il est , et, si j'ai bien pigé, c'est le but de ce topic : comment faire pour que l'ordi detecte tout seul comme un grand où il se trouve"

----------

## kwenspc

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je voudrais lancer des opérations automatiquement selon les cas (mount, lancements de synergy, rsync etc.). 

 

Pour moi ce genre d'opération viens après la config réseau.

Si j'ai bien compris, pour automatiser ça il doit juste déterminer sur quel réseau il est non? (et pas même avant de s'y connecter)

Si c'est avant de s'y connecter alors y a plusieurs manip comme tu le notes CryoGen la mac de la gateway ou mieux mac du dhcp (si dhcp il y a)

Mais sinon si la détection se fait après la connexion (ce que je pense être le cas vu que notre ami utilise NetworkManager), on manque d'infos. 

gbetous tu pourrais nous en dire plus? à quel moment tu souhaites détecter quel type de réseau, (au boot? après que network manager ai réussit à se connect, à chaque fois que toi tu sélectionnes une connexion différente?)

----------

## loopx

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-422049-highlight-.html
> 
>  
> 
> Ton script n'a pas l'air de détecter tout seul où il est , et, si j'ai bien pigé, c'est le but de ce topic : comment faire pour que l'ordi detecte tout seul comme un grand où il se trouve"

 

Arf, avec détection en plus  :Surprised: 

Non, il fait pas ca, sorry  :Smile: 

Comment peut-on savoir ou il se trouve ? Selon une ip (eth0 ou ip public ???)  :Surprised: 

Mon script fonctionne avec des profiles, vu que le propriétaire du pc doit savoir ou il se trouve  :Wink:   ca fonctionne mais c'est pas automatique. Il y a NetworkManager qui permet la connexion wifi automatique et du dhcp sur le cable .. c'est pas suffisant ca ?

Mon script peut être pratique pour faire des mounts ou diverses chose après avoir mis le réseau ... sans auto détection, sauf si modification  :Smile:  (je vous laisse faire  :Wink: ). Une fois le script modifié comme il faut, un simple raccourci avec le bon profile en paramètre exécuté en root et hop, ca fonctionne  :Smile:  (je l'ai utilisé pendant un moment et je l'utilise toujours mais juste 1 profile).

----------

## kwenspc

nan mais loopx ton script est très bien mais se connecter est pas le pb là (et comme tu dis la personne sait où elle se trouve), c'est plus avoir des tâches automatiques en arrières plan selon la connexion qui vient se mettre en place. 

Mais perso je trouve qu'on manque d'infos là.

----------

## Enlight

ben justement si on ajoute un script qui depend de networkmanager et qui utilise ifconfig / iwconfig (ou taper directement dans /proc c'est peut être plus propre) et qu'on mets derrière le script de loopx en lui ajoutant juste le script intermédiaire comme dépendance, ça tiendrait pas la route?

----------

## loopx

Y a de l'idée  :Wink: 

Note que mon script peut être plus petit ... genre, le fix pour IPW2200, faut foutre à la poubelle  :Wink: 

----------

